# Does Visual Snow mean hallucinations??



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Well im freaked out again. Im never going to get over my fear of developing schizophrenia because I always find shit that scares me.

Someone mentioned that eye floaters, visual snow and all that stuff is the "start" of visual hallucinations found in schizophrenics and it progress's worse or something like that.

So I researched visual symptoms, and eye floaters are physically on the eye so thats fine, however Visual Snow (static like vision) is considered a visual hallucination.

Now I don't know how many of you have this persistant symptom like I do but now I'm thinking the worst.

Is this a DP/DR common symptom or what?


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I have visual snow, I heard visual snow is a symptom of a neurological disorder (for example, lyme disease). I don't believe it can be a hallucination because how come I only get it at night, every night, and it's worse when I'm indoors rather than outdoors? It doesn't make sense.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

I see faces in the wall all the time. While it's generally quite uncomfortable to experience, I know that it's just something manifesting itself from my unconscious.

Earlier I tried communicating with these externalized representations of internal thoughts and it was extremely interesting. The wall almost became like a cinema screen in which I was able to interact with parts of myself.

There was one very powerful nonhuman figure who was looking to the right. After some time of trying to gain his trust, he turned to me, which I interpreted as a good sign.

I know this sounds extremely crazy, but my reality testing is in tact. I know these characters aren't real or anything, but I do see it as a way of communicating with unconscious stuff. Like if it's so blocked off that it's manifesting itself as a visual projection, then I might as well try and communicate with myself on that level.

While the experience wasn't groundbreakingly productive or anything, it did help to hammer home the idea that these hallucinations are entirely personal and by no means random. In fact, they all have a tremendous amount of significance and meaning, which all give clues to what's going on in my unconscious.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

My visual snow is always there but it is agreed that its worse in the night because of dark lighting. I can forget about it in the day time cause its hard to see but its deffinately still there.


----------



## ladybugz (Feb 6, 2011)

I have visual snow. An eye doctor told me that I could be seeing the blood vessels in my eyes so I don't believe you are hallucinating. Fear not...this too shall pass. You might just be hyper-sensitive to all of your senses right now. Just my 2 cents for whatever it's worth.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

ladybugz said:


> I have visual snow. An eye doctor told me that I could be seeing the blood vessels in my eyes so I don't believe you are hallucinating. Fear not...this too shall pass. You might just be hyper-sensitive to all of your senses right now. Just my 2 cents for whatever it's worth.


Yeah, and I deffinately due agree with you because I thought that's what it was all this time so I didn't worry about until today someone associated it with schizophrenia which is like my biggest fear so...thats why I started worrying


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

I have all sorts of visual distortions. Snow, trails, patterns, afterimages, blah....

Not to worry though. If you realize they are illusions, then you're not going crazy.


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

ladybugz said:


> I have visual snow. An eye doctor told me that I could be seeing the blood vessels in my eyes so I don't believe you are hallucinating. Fear not...this too shall pass. You might just be hyper-sensitive to all of your senses right now. Just my 2 cents for whatever it's worth.


ya i agree with this lady. I remeber i used to have floaters but then they went away, then i got dp and ALL of those floaters came back. i was like why do i have all of these floater? then i had visual static at night. then the floaters started to fade as i got rid of my anxiety which means that my hypersensitivity made me see all of those floaters i wasnt before, and i think the static has to do with the same hypersensitivity or atleast the coming down of it. i notice i get it more the more i calm down and i realize that its just the "burnout" of my hypersensitivity and will go away.


----------



## James86 (Jan 3, 2011)

Chill out. Visual snow is EXTREMELY common with DP. Has anyone ever had it and it go away, out of interest?


----------



## JoCZker (Jul 31, 2009)

First of all - No, visual snow isnt considered hallucination. Secondly - You cant have hallucinations and know, that they are hallucinations. There are not called hallucinations if you know about them, they are called pseudo-hallucinations. But its just me, talking technically.







You are not psychotic, you are hardly neurotic.


----------



## strangeways (Mar 19, 2011)

I've had visual snow my entire life, but have only had dp for about 3 years. I didn't even know they were related.


----------

